# Truffle Shaping!!!!!!!!!



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

What do you use to shape truffles? Made some tonight but they look like different sized rocks. Thought about a melon baller but don't have one.Anyone use something else? Is there a special tool or something? Tried a search on this and got nothing so I decided to post it.Any help greatly appreciated.Thanks.:lips:


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Most important thing is to get the basic sizes right. You can do this in different ways. You can fill a bag with a large plain tip and pipe out long "sausages", chill, and then cut into same size lenths, then roll into round shapes, or you can pour liquid ganache into a tray, chill, and cut into same size cubes.

Truffles will always be differently shaped, but if they're the same size they'll look classy, if they're different sized, they look odd....


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

If you're just making the ganache truffles sprinkled with cocoa or covered in tempered chocolate, you can just roll them in your hand while it's cold. I agree with foodsize in that as long as each one is a similar size, it won't matter too much if they're in a perfect sphere or not, so just use a couple of small spoons (since you don't have a melonballer) and make small quenelle shapes that you can then further shape with your hands.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

:lol: I've got the same problem. I kind of accepted their irregular shape and size. I would tell people that they supposed to resemble the irregularity (in size and shape) of the wild black truffles, which is what I was once told. They certainly looked like them! LOL. (I like foodpumps method of piping it out and then later cutting)


The only type of truffle I've made has been the ganache type. Sometimes covered with cocoa powder...other times with chili pepper/sharp paprika or just a tempered chocolate. I have searched for other truffle recipes online, but couldn't find any.

any ideas?


thanks,

dan


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

As foodpump said, get your weights of each peice consistent. If you don't have a melon baller, use a teaspoon or tablespoon, then shape.

Did you mean _ganache_ type?

Other recipes you can try:

Easy Chocolate Truffles
Strawberry truffle
Peanut Butter Truffles
Chocolate Almond Truffles


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I'm sitting here chuckling about how many cumulative years it must be that I have stood around rolling things into little balls.:lol: Makes me think of that poem.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I've always poured them into a tray and then cut out squares. It's easy to roll if you have a lot of cocoa powder on your hands.

Roll them, toss them in your coating of choice, set them on some parchment, decorate further if you want. I've found this to be the most efficient.


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

Personally, Truffles should be anything except perfectly round, Any odd size within a bitesize piece is perfect.:chef:


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

I guess I was basing my assumption on the things you see in books how nice and neat they look. I like everyones ideas though quite inventive. So i guess its ok for them to be odd shape. Anyone ever tried molds?Do they make truffle molds? Must have done something right they were a big hit at work.


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

Since the "Truffle" is supposed to represent an actual TRUFFLE an odd size would be the right choice. Answer me this : When was the last time you dug up a truffle that was perfectly round ? 





I'll answer that for you since you probably never even looked for them much less dug one up. NEVER. 

That is just the way nature is. Human recreation of foodstuffs is the beginning of all failure in the kitchen. That is why soooo many so called chefs try so hard and fail themselves, While others find it amazing.:chef: 

Simplicity=beauty=success. Just don't tell anyone ( Big secret ).:chef:


----------



## mikeb (Jun 29, 2004)

Personally, I just put some gloves on, pinch off some ganache, and shape them with my hands. The only key is to practice. A little irregularity doesn't hurt either, but a mostly consistent size is nice.


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

Bingo ! ! !


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

What's your cream/chocolate ratio for truffles? I do 3:5 for truffles just because it handles easier. All other uses get 1:1.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

A small ice cream scoop will guarantee same size. I haven't made trouffles for ages (I think Mother's day 2 years ago) but I use a teaspoon to scoop out the ganache and eyeball it.

Jock


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Funny you mention that. I sometimes just scoop it out and put it in my mouth!


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm kind of wondering since my daughter is the truffle princess. I guess it's cuz she plays with sculpey and play doh. Same thing.

You just need to make sure the truffle mix is kept really cold while you're portioning it. 

If you want them to be little regular balls then portion them by weight, dust your hands with cocoa and have at it. 

I personally don't feel they need to look like a machine made them. Yeah, it got it's name from truffles. Don't know of anything dug out of the ground by a pig that looks like it should be boxed by Godiva.

If you need to weigh them for a mass produced application then it's definitely an issue. 

I would go with the tiny ice cream scoop. You will get generally consistent shapes and sizes. I personally wouldn't get too picky about making them exactly alike.

April


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

It helps me if I hold my hands parallel to the ground when rolling them out - with one hand below the ganache and one above, instead of one left and one right.


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

I am not saying that the shape should be like the dug type but they shouldn't be perfectly round either, I don't care for gadiva products.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

If anyone was The Food Network last night, almost every show featured chocolate truffles. Every single one was individually hand made, after all, it is named after it's fungus counterpart and intended to reflect it's organic shape.


----------

